# ocean fish as food



## dasfzero (Mar 4, 2006)

I just went deep sea fishing and i save the livers and scrap meat from the fish. We also caought a great white with babys inside and kept the ones that did not swim away.

Are you able to feed these to the guys there 5 of them


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

wait.... are you asking if you can feed baby hammer heads to your piranhas ???


----------



## dasfzero (Mar 4, 2006)

its a baby great white shark and shark liver and other meat from king mackerel and red snappeer


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

It will be fine, just dont throw the sharks in live.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

anything from the sea is good but i wouldnt use mackerel //herren...


----------



## kfreeman (Feb 14, 2008)

.Great whites are a protected spieces aren't they?


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

kfreeman said:


> .Great whites are a protected spieces aren't they?


I'm pretty confident they are. Besides killing and fishing them, I think the fine is pretty heavy for possessing caught and killed great whites whether live, dead, baby or adult....


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

iam sure if he tosses a live saltwater great white into his tank it wont live long anyways


----------



## Blaze1175 (Feb 3, 2008)

come on, a great white and a pregnant one at that? where were you deep sea fishing at? do you have any pics? if you did actually catch one, pregnant or not I have to say, "what's wrong with you?" yeah, they're protected!


----------



## kutanovski14 (Feb 3, 2008)

i say thats badass and ive seen 5 piranhas vs a shark and the shark was dominated


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

you guys got to rember"he didnt put the fish on his hook" how can you blast him maybe there rare in his parts he didnt expect to catch it,,, if that fish was prago dam what a fight it had to be 10-15 foot long


----------



## Blaze1175 (Feb 3, 2008)

cueball said:


> you guys got to rember"he didnt put the fish on his hook" how can you blast him maybe there rare in his parts he didnt expect to catch it,,, if that fish was prago dam what a fight it had to be 10-15 foot long


He/they couldn't have somehow cut the line? I'm sure at some point prior to reeling the shark all the way in he/they knew it was in fact a great white shark, maybe they didn't know she was preggo but upon realizing what kind of fish it was what difference does it make. I'm sure they weren't angling for great whites but they caught one and a better decision should have been made.

I'm not trying to pick a fight and maybe I'm not understanding something but I don't know what I could be missing. If I'm wrong, enlighten me but in the meantime I've spoken my peace.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I'm calling BS on this story


----------

